# Habt ihr für Eure Gilde eine "Geschichte"?



## Lord Nazgul (19. Mai 2011)

Meine Frau und ich hatten uns damals mal hingesetzt und haben für die Entstehung unserer Gilde eine kleine Hintergrundstory gebastelt. Nichts besonders, aber halt ein kleines Gimmick am Rande.
Habt ihr auch zufällig soetwas getan und würdet dies mit der RP-Gemeinde teilen?

Ich mach mal den Anfang:

---------------

Die Geißel breitete sich in den Ländereien Lordaerons aus und die Seuche verwüstete einst blühende Städte und Dörfer. Der Lichkönig erweiterte stetig seine Armee der Untoten.
Eines Tages viel seinen Truppen eine Draeneiprinzessin in die Hände, die all den Warnungen Ihres Vaters zum Trotz in den dunklen Wäldern des Teufelswaldes nach Pilzen suchte. 

In unnachgiebigen Stunden der Folter brach Arthas höchst persönlich ihre junge Seele und unterwarf Sie seiner Macht - um sie dann möglichst zerstörerisch durch die Gestade Azeroths ziehen lassen zu können.
Doch trotz aller mentaler und auch körperlicher Folter erhielt sich die Prinzessin, die sich selbst ab diesem Tag den Namen Deathphoenix gab, einen Funken ihres gutherzigen und freundlichen Wesens. 
Sie widersetzte sich ihrem neuen Herrn wo sie nur konnte.

Als sich der Lichkönig letztendlich entschloss, sie für Ihr widerstreben exekutieren zu lassen, ermordete sie einen Ghulwächter, stahl dessen Portalstein und teleportierte sich von der Nekropole aus nach unten in die siechenden Länder. Sie ritt so schnell sie konnte, und entfernte sich immer weiter von der Nekropole. 

Gegen Abend kam sie an einem kleinen Dorf vorbei, dessen hektisches Leben sie dazu veranlasste, stehen zu bleiben, und ihre Verfolger für einige Momente zu vergessen. Die Menschen liefen wild redend und fluchend durcheinander. Einige schleppten volle Taschen, die sie schließlich fallen ließen, um schneller vorwärts zu kommen. Aus dem hektischen Getümmel heraus vernahm Deathphoenix einige Male "Die Horde kommt!". Kurz darauf klärte sich die Situation, denn am Horizont war ein unverwechselbares und einschüchterndes Donnern und Stampfen vernehmbar. 

In diesem Moment reifte in Deathphoenix ein Entschluss - Sie würde hier bleiben und kämpfen. Wenn es der Wille der Götter ist, dass sie ihren untoten Verfolgern von der Nekropole entkommt, um der Horde in die Hände zu fallen, dann soll es so sein. Aber sie würde nicht kampflos da stehen, sondern so viel Abschaum wie möglich mit in den Tod reißen. 

Der junge Todesritter starrte in den Sonnenuntergang, als sie plötzlich das Brüllen eines Tigers vernahm und sich eine dunkle Silhouette vor die untergehende Sonne schob.
Vor ihr stand Nâzcool, ein junger Krieger, der schon seit einigen Monden der zerstörerischen Spur der Horde folgte. 

"Bring dich in Sicherheit, ein Sturm naht heran!" flüsterte sie ihm zu, ohne den Blick vom Horizont abzuwenden, an dem sich langsam eine Meute aus dunklen Umrissen abzeichnete. "Staub und Schatten!" brummte der Krieger, stieg von seinem Nachtsäbel und gab ihm einen leichten Klaps, so dass dieser leise fauchend davon rannte. 

"Staub und Schatten…", diesen Satz hatte Deathphoenix oft von ihrem Vater gehört, als sie noch ein kleines Mädchen war. Er erinnerte sie daran, wie vergänglich alles war. 

Sie schüttelte leicht den Kopf, um die Erinnerungen an eine bessere Zeit zu vertreiben. Sie rief sich wieder in das Hier und Jetzt, wo hinter Ihr noch immer ängstliche Dorfbewohner nicht nur ihr Hab und Gut, sondern auch das blanke Leben in ungewisse Sicherheit brachten. 

Mittlerweile war der Kampftrupp der Horde, nur wenige Steinwürfe entfernt. Einige Sekunden, die wie Stunden verrannen, blickten sich die gegenüberstehenden Parteien tief in die Augen. Jeder versuchte den anderen Einzuschüchtern, wobei das Ass eindeutig in der Hand der Horde lag. Die Unmengen an Orcs, Tauren und Untoten waren einfach zahlenmäßig weit überlegen. 

Dann plötzlich stürmte der Krieger wie vom Blitz getroffen nach vorn. "In der Ewigkeit wird man sich unserer Taten erinnern", brüllte er und warf sich in die Gegnermassen, wirbelte mit seinem Schwert um sich und teilte nach allen Seiten aus. 

Deathphoenix dagegen rang noch kurz mit sich, ob sie ihre Fähigkeiten als Todesritter einsetzen sollte oder nicht, schließlich hatte sie sich geschworen, niemals wieder solch verderbte Macht einzusetzen. Dennoch gewann der Todesritter in ihr, als sie sah, dass die Horde immer weiter nach vorn in Richtung Dorf drängte. Ein weiser Mann hatte einmal zu ihr gesagt, dass es nicht darauf ankommt welche Macht man besitzt, sondern wie man sie einsetzt. Sie näherte sich einigen bereits gefallenen Tauren und erweckte Sie zögerlich wieder zum Leben – als Ghule, die ihr gehorsam und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste dienten. Diese schickte Sie in das Schlachtgetümmel, um sich dann um die Gegnermengen herum zu schleichen und sich ihnen von hinten zu nähern. 

Doch der Plan ging nicht auf und die Menge der Gegner wollte scheinbar einfach nicht kleiner werden. Mittlerweile waren zum Glück andere Allianzkämpfer hinzu gestoßen, welche die Spur der Horde schon mehrere Tage bis hierher verfolgt hatten. Die Allianz wurde nach mehreren Minuten des verbitterten Kämpfens letztendlich von der Horde eingekreist. Die Lage schien aussichtslos und die Kraft der Kämpfer ließ langsam nach, als plötzlich ein Licht direkt über ihnen hell zu leuchten begann und sie neue Kraft verspürten, die regelrecht bin in die Knochen zu dringen schien.


Ein Naaru hatte direkt über ihnen Stellung bezogen und heilte sie stetig mit seinem warmen pulsierenden Leuchten, was den Allianzkämpfern bis ins Herz drang und sie auch mit neuer Hoffnung erfüllte. Durch den Segen der Lichtgestalt ermutigt, stürzten sich die Kämpfer erneut in die Schlacht und drangen durch die Reihen der Horde immer weiter an allen Seiten nach außen. 

Doch plötzlich schossen aus allen Ecken Lichtblitze auf den Naaru hinab, welcher selbst sehr schutzlos war. Die Fernkämpfer der Tauren hatten den Ursprung der neuen Stärke der Allianz gefunden und konzentrierten sich nun direkt darauf, diesen zu vernichten. 

Nâzcool und Deathphoenix rannten quer an der Front entlang und suchten die Fernkämpfer auf um sie zu eliminieren, aber es waren zu viele, auch wenn das zahlenmäßige Verhältnis mittlerweile ausgeglichen war. Trotz aller Gegenmaßnahmen konnten sie den Naaru nicht retten. Er ließ sein Leben in einer gewaltigen Lichtexplosion, wobei er die übrig gebliebenen Hordenkämpfer zerfetzte, und nur sein dampfender Kern übrig blieb. 

Die Allianz fing an zu jubeln und zu feiern, doch Nâzcool und Deathphoenix konnten dies nicht. Sie starrten noch immer auf den Naaru, der sein Leben gegeben hatte um das von gewöhnlichen Sterblichen zu retten. 

"Das werden sie bereuen!", zischte Deathphoenix, und der Krieger stimmte ihr zu. Die beiden schworen dem Naaru, ihn zu rächen und dafür zu sorgen, dass so etwas niemals wieder geschehen musste. Sie scharten in mehreren Wochen die tapfersten Kämpfer Azeroths um sich und zogen in den Krieg, das Banner der „Garde der Naaru“ stolz auf der Brust.


----------

